# ως μη ώφειλε, ως μη όφειλε



## nickel (May 14, 2014)

Από το κυριακάτικο άρθρο του Χ. Γιανναρά στην Καθημερινή:

«[...] η χιλιοχλευασμένη λέξη «εθνικός» ξαναγίνεται απρόσμενα της μόδας, *ως μη ώφελλε*».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/766573/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/diaxeirish-ths-zwhs-mas-h-yhfos-mas

Ταλαιπωρημένη έκφραση. Συνήθως αυτό που ακούμε είναι [ófile] και οι περισσότεροι το γράφουν _όφειλε_, δηλαδή στη δημοτική, χωρίς χρονική αύξηση.

*ως μη όφειλε*

Πολύ λιγότεροι είναι αυτοί που το γράφουν όπως το έχει το ΛΝΕΓ, σαν καλό απολίθωμα, με τη χρονική αύξηση:

*ως μη ώφειλε*

Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχει και εκδοχή με αρχαίο αόριστο β΄:

*ως μη ώφελε*

Να τώρα και το ακόμα πιο σπάνιο _ώφελλε_ (παρατατικός του _οφέλλω_):

ως μη ώφελλε

Να σκεφτούμε και απόδοση στα αγγλικά;


----------



## rogne (May 14, 2014)

unduly, inappropriately, unjustifiably, undeservedly


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2014)

...
Πέρα από τα σωστά του rogne, αν χρειαστεί η παλαιινή χροιά, θα μπορούσαμε να το αποδώσουμε με ένα κατά λέξη -και ελλειπτικό στο τέλος- «(such) as ought not to be»;

"I SHOULD KILL YOU--I AM KILLING YOU? Your words are such as ought not to be used: violent, unfeminine, and untrue. They betray an unfortunate state of mind: they merit severe reproof: they would seem inexcusable, but that it is the duty of man to forgive his fellow even until seventy-and-seven times."
classiclit.about.com/library/bl-etexts/cbronte/bl-cbronte-jan-35.htm


----------

